# Jeffrey Friedl's Facebook plugin output resolution



## dgwoolley (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi

Not sure if this query has been posted already &gt;

Jeffrey Friedl's Facebook plugin for LR2.7: output resolution for thumbnails is 72ppi, but corresponding large images are exported at native resolution of 24'ppi. Can't seem to find the setting in the plugin. It should be under 'Image Sizing' as in the LR Presets.
Any ideas?

Dave


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

I'm confused by your question... It doesn't export both a thumbnail and a corresponding large image, does it? And I see the PPI setting in the Image Sizing section of the Export dialog as usual.

So while I don't think I understand the question, perhaps you should know that if you select "Minimize Embedded Metadata", one of the things that is eliminated is the PPI metadata. Could that be what you're seeing?

And all that said, PPI is irrelevant on the web anyway. Why does it matter for Facebook?


----------



## dgwoolley (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry about the confusion - Facebook creates the thumbnail after exporting with the jf Export-to-Facebook plugin. The jf plugin does not have any option to change the resolution in the Image Sizing section, unlike the LR2 export presets to 'burn full-sized jpegs' or 'For email' which do have this option. Perhaps the 'jf Facebook' button under Publish Services in LR3 has this facility...

I usually use 72 or 96 ppi for the web - Photoshop 'save for web' exports as 72ppi and Fireworks the same.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 27, 2010)

Do you see the Image Sizing section at all? If not, I think if you look carefully through the Export dialog, you'll see a button or checkbox somewhere where you can make them visible. They're already visible for me because I've already done that. Or are you using the Publish interface rather than Export?

Either way, the PPI setting is completely irrelevant for the web anyway. It's just a metadata element, it doesn't actually affect the image in any way. There's just no need to worry about it.


----------

